# Get Listed



## DCPhotographer (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all,

For those of you in the DC area this directory is a great resource.  Of course, there are bigger groups like ASMP to join for networking, but ASPP gives you a link in their directory, which is a quality page.

http://www.aspp.com/pages/153/152/0/


----------

